# Trimmed WonderBerry



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 28, 2010)

Just a few pics from the last crop. Enjoy.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

wow is that one bud or three its huge!!


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 29, 2010)

many of my buds tend to double or triple at the top, i have had some friends say that it is light stress, but i have not seen any difference in the quality.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 29, 2010)

What did the trichs look like at harvest?


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 29, 2010)

The majority of the trichs were cloudy but there were some darker colored ones in there too. I'd say it was 70/30. It should be dry by Monday I can let you guys know how it came out.


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 29, 2010)

good looking buds diablo. that one in the pic with your arm has a split top as well doesnt it?  what is a quick rundown(or link to) of your set-up with lights and nutes included please. i am personally not one to care about myself in this regard but some people(maybe you) may not want thier finger prints, or in this case a whole hand print , that visible in a picture. anyway, nice lookin buds and congrats. happy growing.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 29, 2010)

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> good looking buds diablo. that one in the pic with your arm has a split top as well doesnt it?  what is a quick rundown(or link to) of your set-up with lights and nutes included please. i am personally not one to care about myself in this regard but some people(maybe you) may not want thier finger prints, or in this case a whole hand print , that visible in a picture. anyway, nice lookin buds and congrats. happy growing.




Yeah the other bud has a split top as well. My set up; 
11 1000w hps bloom
6 1000w hps veg
pro mix hp soil in 5 Gal pots
advanced sensi 2 part for both veg and bloom full line up
constant temps 76 deg F


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 30, 2010)

tyvm diablo and again i say  nice buds. happy smoking.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok so I got a few more pics from today's trim. I wish I would have taken a pick of it after I finished trimming it. Rather just snapped one after taking off the water leaves. This particular bud had 6 tops!!


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

wow excellent


----------

